# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 does nothing (usb print prob)

## kraylus

UPDATES AT THE END

printer in question is an hp deskjet 3320v. usb support and usb printer support are both compiled into the kernel (not modules).

dmesg shows:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:10.1-2, assigned address 2

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0

 pid 0x7004
```

i've never gotten the printer working under linux (works flawlessly under winXP) so i don't know where to start. i followed the gentoo printing guide to the letter. anyone know what could be the problem? the printer doesn't respond at all to anything. the log files don't show anything. however, im using metalog, so perhaps im not checking the correct file? any help is appreciated. if i can get this going, it's one less thing to reboot into windows for.

thanks, all!

******** UPDATES *********

i got cups installed. everything seems to be as it should be. cups sees the printer, i have the correct driver installed. cups was even able to pull the serial number from the printer as well so i *know* that there's some form of communication going on. i've sent jobs to the printer from different apps and they all show up in the queue as being completed, but the printer doesn't actually print anything. doesn't respond at all. to make sure, i even made both root and my non-privileged account part of the lp group. still no dice. anyone know why it's not working? please keep in mind that the printer works just fine in winXP on the same usb port.

thanks,

ryan

----------

## kraylus

yet another update. here's what i got now. i checked the cups error log:

```
[13/Mar/2003:21:18:43 -0800] PID 21761 stopped with status 1!

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:43 -0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [13/Mar/2003:21:18:43 -0800] [Job 4] Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=TH25E187BF19": No such device

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21799) for job 4.

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 21800) for job 4.

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 21801) for job 4.

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 21802) for job 4.

E [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] PID 21802 stopped with status 1!

I [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [13/Mar/2003:21:18:52 -0800] [Job 4] Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=TH25E187BF19": No such device
```

how can it say that there's no such device (the last 4 X's are part of my serial that i've chosen to omit for obvious reasons) if it managed to pull the serial number completely on it's own accord. clearly the computer knows there's a printer there... what gives?

that still doesn't explain why i cant send low-level commands to the printer either. please please please! if anyone knows what's going on, i'd appreciate your help  :Sad: 

ryan

----------

## ballardb

I get the same problem with my Canon S300...  So maybe this isnt just a HP or Canon thing...  I can send a text file and the lights blink on my Canon so  Iknowe some communication is going one....then nothing...  

My only guess is a code page issue?  but and HP and a Canon being effected the same way... curious.

----------

## Danrol

I've got what appears to be the same problem on my Epson Stylus Photo 895 (USB).  I tried the Gentoo Printing Guide and A n00b's guide to set up printing with CUPS.  Turning on the printer creates /dev/usb/lp0.  Cups finds the printer name on the USB port, but nothing prints....(I don't get any blinking lights either)

I'm gonna spend some time on it over the weekend, I'll check the CUPS error log to confirm we have the same problem and post the result.....

----------

## georgz

I have the same problem with a Stylus C70. Modules are loaded, CUPS does see the printer but it simply doesn't print out anything. Tried the steps several times but nothing helped.

Generally it does work. USB reports the printer correctly, and using the Epson printer tools (from the KDE print manager GUI) I can reach the printer, so the connection should basically work.

----------

## kraylus

well what the fsck!

ok ok, what usb controllers are you all using? i've gotta msi via kt333 motherboard using the via tech controllers for both usb 1.1 and 2.0. as i've stated before, it works perfect in windows, so i cant imagine that the hardware is the issue.

another thing to consider... do you guys have usb printing support compiled into the kernel or as modules? i wonder if that has anything to do with it....

ryan

----------

## kraylus

 *georgz wrote:*   

> I have the same problem with a Stylus C70. Modules are loaded, CUPS does see the printer but it simply doesn't print out anything. Tried the steps several times but nothing helped.
> 
> Generally it does work. USB reports the printer correctly, and using the Epson printer tools (from the KDE print manager GUI) I can reach the printer, so the connection should basically work.

 

yeah, exactly. it's like the communication only goes one way. from the printer to the computer and not vice versa. annoying!

----------

## georgz

 *Quote:*   

> ok ok, what usb controllers are you all using? i've gotta msi via kt333 motherboard using the via tech controllers for both usb 1.1 and 2.0. as i've stated before, it works perfect in windows, so i cant imagine that the hardware is the issue. 
> 
> 

 

Don't know what my usb controller is, I have a Dell Latitude CPx notebook... But I don't think that this is related to the controller, as it works fine in Mandrake and Redhat  :Sad: 

I once managed to get it printing out (but totally mangled) but unfortunately I was in a hurry and didn't write down what I have done exactly, and now it doesn't work again...

If I find time this weekend I will do some deeper investigation...

And yes, I'm using usb modules.

----------

## kraylus

if you have a dell notebook, you most likely have the intel 82371ab/eb or the intel82801ba/bam.

if it's a newer notebook, then you probably have the intel 82801ca/cam. but reguardless, if it worked in redhat, then it most likely isn't a controller issue  :Wink:  you can check dmesg to see.

i cant say the same for myself though. the printer didn't work at all in redhat. i had the same exact problem that i do now. although, i didn't do near as much troubleshooting in redhat, so eh.

maybe i'll try compiling the printer support as a module... though i dont see how that'd make much difference. who knows though! it's linux! stranger things have happened....

if you do manage to find a resolution, please please please let me know  :Very Happy: 

ryan

----------

## Danrol

My motherboard is a KG7 using a via USB controller (UHCI in kernel).  I've haven't got printing or USB support as modules.  My USB mouse works fine in Gentoo, and my printer works fine in Windows.

----------

## ballardb

 *kraylus wrote:*   

> well what the fsck!
> 
> ok ok, what usb controllers are you all using? i've gotta msi via kt333 motherboard using the via tech controllers for both usb 1.1 and 2.0. as i've stated before, it works perfect in windows, so i cant imagine that the hardware is the issue.
> 
> another thing to consider... do you guys have usb printing support compiled into the kernel or as modules? i wonder if that has anything to do with it....
> ...

 

Double interesting, I have an Asus K7V333 which features the very same KT333 Via chipset.... supposedly USB1.1 and 2.0 but 2.0 doesnt work in windows either (bad Motherbaord to be honest).... I think I am finding a link here!!!  Obvious problems with printers and Via 333 chipset....

----------

## georgz

Well, I did a quick little test today and emerged PDQ, and it does print fine!! Caveat: The driver only prints text files, would have to check if there are better ones.

Just wanted to point out that it looks to me like the problem is in gimp-print-cups or cups itself (although cups works in my office environment).

As a consequence, USB doesn't seem to be the culprit in my case.

----------

## BradN

i've got the latest cups and cups-gimp-print and my epson stylus photo 925 works fine over USB - except when selecting the port it's connected to, I had to change it from /dev/usblp0 to /dev/usb/lp0 - it wasn't autodetected in the KDE setup wizard for some reason.

----------

## Bolle

 *ballardb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Double interesting, I have an Asus K7V333 which features the very same KT333 Via chipset.... supposedly USB1.1 and 2.0 but 2.0 doesnt work in windows either (bad Motherbaord to be honest).... I think I am finding a link here!!!  Obvious problems with printers and Via 333 chipset....

 

I have an A7V333 (with KT333 chipset) and my USB Printer (HP DeskJet 930c) works.

----------

## ballardb

 *Bolle wrote:*   

>  *ballardb wrote:*   
> 
> Double interesting, I have an Asus K7V333 which features the very same KT333 Via chipset.... supposedly USB1.1 and 2.0 but 2.0 doesnt work in windows either (bad Motherbaord to be honest).... I think I am finding a link here!!!  Obvious problems with printers and Via 333 chipset.... 
> 
> I have an A7V333 (with KT333 chipset) and my USB Printer (HP DeskJet 930c) works.

 

Damn, OK, that puts a spanner in the works...

----------

## georgz

 *Quote:*   

> i've got the latest cups and cups-gimp-print and my epson stylus photo 925 works fine over USB - except when selecting the port it's connected to, I had to change it from /dev/usblp0 to /dev/usb/lp0 - it wasn't autodetected in the KDE setup wizard for some reason.

 

That was one of the first things I changed, but that didn't help for me.

Even "cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0" didn't do anything....

----------

## Danrol

I did a format and re-install of Gentoo (I learnt lots from the 1st install and wanted to try doing things differently + try reiserfs). 

Anyway, I emerged cups, then tried a 'cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 and it worked!!! 

I carried on - installed foomatic, ghostscript and gimp-print-cups.  I tried a 'cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 and nothing....  :Mad: 

I then unmerged back to just having cups installed (the same state it was in when printing worked) and still nothing....

What does everyone think? It seems strange that unmerging the packages doesn't make the printer kick-in....    

I'd had a few to drink before this, so the process I took is a bit hazy   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## georgz

Yes, it really looks as the culprit is somewhere in ghostscript/cups/gimp-print-cups.  Probably the driver, I don't know.

I also don't really have a clue how to debug that... If anyone can give pointers then let me know.

I think we can pull out USB issues here as for me it works with PDQ... I should try if it works with LPD... Will let you know.

----------

## BradN

Actually, I take it back... I don't have the latest cups and gimp-print-cups - I have the latest stable version (i.e. without ~x86 accept flag).  I haven't tried upgrading.

----------

